# Bass Pro's Endura skin question



## Timbo 66 (Oct 6, 2007)

How does the endura skin work in cool/cold weather? I read how it does in hot weather. Bp has it on clearance now at a real good price. Pro's/con's please.

Thanks


----------



## Coda (Oct 6, 2007)

Clearance?? I might get some more. I haven't worn it in cool weather yet, but it's great in anything 60 and above, extremely comfortable too.


----------



## Timbo 66 (Oct 7, 2007)

Coda,
BP website 24.99 for pants or shirt ( long sleve). They claim it works in cold weather well. I would prefer to hear what some of Woody's have to say vs Bp.


----------



## Coda (Oct 7, 2007)

Timbo 66 said:


> Coda,
> BP website 24.99 for pants or shirt ( long sleve). They claim it works in cold weather well. I would prefer to hear what some of Woody's have to say vs Bp.




I think it's well worth it if you ever hunt in warmer weather. On another note, I will be wearing it as a base layer this winter, if for nothing else than it's wicking properties. It wicks sweat incredibly well, the claim that it doesn't retain scent is spot on. I bow hunt only and I'm hopnig that with that as a base layer, a thin fleece layer over it and Scentblocker Realtree series jacket will keep me warm. Sorry I have no pertinent info on cold weather useage, but it's new this year so there can't be too many guys that have experience with it in that capacity yet.


----------



## electricanhunter (Oct 7, 2007)

*endura*

Its been out for two years so it could not be new this year.  I have camo top and bottoms and the head mask.  go under armor for base layer , I almost froze last year with it.


----------



## Timbo 66 (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for the input. I do belive I will go with Under Armor.


----------



## electricanhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

*under armor*

I picked up my cold gear for about 25 dollars for shirt and 30 for pants.  but this was at the under armor store at the outlets.  I just got the olive green because I wear as a base layer.  l suggest you look at the outlet


----------



## aa07512 (Oct 8, 2007)

*where*

Where is the outlet?


----------



## electricanhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

*outlet*

I think there is one at dawsonville outlets.  I went to the one in florida and they had some great deals.  It was outside of destin.


----------



## Jestaholic (Oct 14, 2007)

*Endura*

I got the camo long sleeve shirt this year.  I like it.  It took some getting used to the compression fit.  I wear the hunters safety system and it has rubbed a place on the shirt.  Kinda looks like the fibers were picked at.  I think it would be ok for a base layer just to keep the sweat away from your skin on the walk in.  At least worth a try.


----------

